# recommended compact flash for cannon 5d Mark II



## zapman29 (Dec 20, 2009)

I need new cards I normally use scan disk II and III I just got the new 5D Mk II and was wondering in case I do shoot video. what cards should I use for it?


----------



## FidelCastrovich (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandisk Extreme III, the ones you've been using, should work just fine.
There are rumors that if you use slow cards you might get jittery video. I haven't experienced that with my 7D.

Besides, you already own the cards, why ask us and not try for your own?


----------



## inTempus (Dec 20, 2009)

I use SanDisk Extreme III's and don't have any problems.  The price is right for the cards, so at a minimum get those.


----------

